# ATTENTION Canadians - TC Sounds



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Olympic Celebrants and Others!

Some of you may be aware that I have started offering the TC Sounds drivers on Canuck Audio Mart. In spite of the weight of some of these monsters I get free shipping to Sumas WA, do my own customs clearance and can then ship them from here across the country.

Given the power handling of some of these I'm also prepared to provide bundles using a range of pro sound amps. So if any of this appeals to you please contact me.

At some point these will also go up on the CSS website but my web person won't have time to get to that for a while.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is great news. One of these days I will have to give a DIY sub a try.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Bob, seeing these monsters come back to market is terrific.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Very cool of you to pick these up and also the pro amps Bob, as many people from Canada seem to have troubles getting these without many hurdles and getting heavily gouged by all of the extra duties and fees.


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome news!!! :hsd:


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

As said before this is very [email protected]


----------

